# Steam Spiele Verknüfungen gehen nach Verschieben nicht mehr.



## Boooooomm2 (18. Januar 2014)

*Steam Spiele Verknüfungen gehen nach Verschieben nicht mehr.*

Hallo habe ausversehen mein steam ordner der auf meiner 2ten festplatte sitzt verschoben in einen anderen ordner. Jetzt gehen alle meine Desktop Verknüpfungen die beim Installieren gekommen sind  nicht mehr und wenn ich draufklick kommt ein Fenster wo ich des spiel instalieren muss ( von Steam).
In steam werden auch alle Spiele als nicht instaliert angezeigt.
Kann zwar noch die anwendung der spiele im ordner suchen und starten jedeoch läuft des dann nicht über steam.

Weiss wer wie ich des richten kann ohne alles neu runterzuladen ? ist zimelich viel....
P.S hab nicht mega viel Ahnung von PCs..

lg und danke


----------



## hodenbussard (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Verknüfungen gehen nach Verschieben nicht mehr.*

Geh in den Ordner den verschoben hast,also den Steam Ordner.
Scrolle dort runter bis zur steam.exe,starte diese als Admin und schau dann in in deiner Bibliothek.
Auf den Desktop die alten Verknüpfungen löschen und dann in Steam auf  das jeweiligeSpiel klicken mit rechtsklick und auf Verknüpfung auf den Desktop anlegen 
Müsste dann das Problem gelöst haben ohne neuen Download.
Oder schiebst den Steamordner zurück an seinen alten Speicherort,wäre die bequemste Art


----------



## BiosShock (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Verknüfungen gehen nach Verschieben nicht mehr.*

Ja geh du mal in steam rein, dann rechts klick auf das spiel und dort die Reparatur ausführen. Wenn das nicht klappt, dann einfach das Spiel über Steam deinstallieren und neu holen. 

Die Verknüpfungen kann man löschen und sich neu holen über den Explorer von Windows. Einfach in das Installationsverzeichnis des jeweiligen Spieles gehen und dann rechsklick auf die EXE und mit "Senden an" - "Desktop" Dann sollte alles wieder beim alten sein


----------



## Boooooomm2 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Verknüfungen gehen nach Verschieben nicht mehr.*

Ich glaube habs bissle falsch erklärt.
Also Steam ist auf meiner relativ kleinen SSD Festplatte gespeichert. Meine SteamLibrary also der Ordner wo alle Spiele drinn sind  dagegen ist auf meiner großen Festplatte und eben diese hab ich verschoben ( inzwischen wieder zurück verschoben hat jedoch nix geändert.) 
Auch neue icons über stem erstellen bringt nix da steam alle spiele als nicht installiert sieht -.-


----------



## Shona (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Verknüfungen gehen nach Verschieben nicht mehr.*



Boooooomm2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube habs bissle falsch erklärt.
> Also Steam ist auf meiner relativ kleinen SSD Festplatte gespeichert. Meine SteamLibrary also der Ordner wo alle Spiele drinn sind  dagegen ist auf meiner großen Festplatte und eben diese hab ich verschoben ( inzwischen wieder zurück verschoben hat jedoch nix geändert.)
> Auch neue icons über stem erstellen bringt nix da steam alle spiele als nicht installiert sieht -.-


 Wieso machst du das?
So einfach ist das nicht, wenn dann musst du schon den ganzen Steam Ordner verschieben und nicht nur den Steamapps ordner dann hätte das ganze auch funktioniert.


----------



## Boooooomm2 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Verknüfungen gehen nach Verschieben nicht mehr.*

Ja Steam war auf dem PC schon vorinstalliert auf der SSD die is aber halt net groß da ist nur des system und die vorinstallierten programme drauf also hab ich die Apps auf meine andere Festplatte gespreichert.


----------



## acefire08 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Verknüfungen gehen nach Verschieben nicht mehr.*

Steam bietet ne option zum erstellen einer sicherungsdatei zu jedem spiel womit du es wieder installieren kannst
Und damit kannst du nachdem du ne Bibliothek auf der hdd erstellt hast deine spiele dort wieder installieren
Ganz einfache Lösung wenn man mal sich Steam anguckt 
Und die frei platzierbaren Bibliotheken auf dem pc haben schon seinen sinn 


Edit:
Ich habe immernoch nicht verstanden warum du den Ordner einfach verschieben wolltest...


----------



## Boooooomm2 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Verknüfungen gehen nach Verschieben nicht mehr.*

naja werd ich wohl einfach alles neu runterladen ...ist wohl in dem fall das einfachste


----------



## Shona (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Verknüfungen gehen nach Verschieben nicht mehr.*



Boooooomm2 schrieb:


> naja werd ich wohl einfach alles neu runterladen ...ist wohl in dem fall das einfachste


 Nope musst du nicht...
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7418-YUBN-8129 & https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2037-QEUH-3335

Mach genau was da steht und sie sollten wieder gehen. Es kann nur sein das manche spiele nicht mehr richtig gehen oder ein paar kleinere dateien neu runtergeladen werden müssen.


----------



## Boooooomm2 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Verknüfungen gehen nach Verschieben nicht mehr.*

OK danke noch eine frage. Wenn ich später alle spiele sicher speichert es die dann an dem Ausgewählten Ort die ganzen Spiele nochmal ? ( z.B auf externer Festplatte)


Edit: Han ich jetzt gemacht aber wie sichert steam insg. 60GB Spiele in einen ordner mit nur 3.5GB O_O


----------



## Shona (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Verknüfungen gehen nach Verschieben nicht mehr.*

Mach bloss kein Steam Backup -.-" das ist unnütz und funktioniert in 2 von 10 Fällen richtig und bringen tut es auch nichts, den wenn ein Spiel Updates bekommt musst du die dann so oder so wieder laden...

Warum wohl habe ich dir aber die Anleitungen gegeben und da steht nichts von einem Steam Backup...Ein Steam Backup ist für mich enfach den SteamApps Ordner zu kopieren dann habe ich alles gesichert was ich sichern müsste.
Um alle Spielstände zu finden und zu sichern gibt es diese GameSave Manager: Download schöne Program

Aber egal, mach einfach das was in der Steam KB steht und nicht dieses verkorkste Steam Backup das noch nie richtig funktioniert hat.


----------



## Boooooomm2 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Steam Spiele Verknüfungen gehen nach Verschieben nicht mehr.*

haha ok 

Danke


----------

